# London meet in early July? With some Yanks? Me at least?



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, this is just a thought. But, Hell, life is short. I think the old gang should try to get together with a Yank (possibly two if I can drag another member here along). Or if anyone else is interested....

The US people would probably leave from JFK. You need your passports NOW. Apply for them now if you don't have one.

I'm thinking something like July 1-July 16. Two weekends fall in that time frame, July 7 & 8 and July 14 and 15.

I haven't been to Europe since 1999 and that is a crime. It seems it's easier to get the Brit gang together at a pub than to get all the US people together?

If I (and my friend possibly) came around those dates would folks be available? And possibly if we got together one night is there a general place to crash somewhere? I don't like driving on the wrong side of the road -- I've done it once and that was more than enough and it was in the Cayman Islands with no cars on the road, LOL, and would take the tube and walk. I would prefer one base in London or environs, one inexpensive hotel or B&B. I'd like to see a few sights in that area.

Is this something we can plan? If I plan ahead I can get good deals on everything.

Mainly I want to relax, I DON'T travel well. The time change will kill me. But I believe the flight is only 5 hours from the East Coast. Last time I flew TEN FREAKIN' hours from L.A. Fortunately the dear Hannah was at Heathrow to hold my hand.

Also, it would be less stressful to say have people pick one of those Saturdays, find a location, and perhaps share someplace to stay so that there is no pressure to get back in a rush the next day? If we all threw our Euros is it now? Do you all have Euros? If we threw our Euros into one cheap place to stay one night ... or crash with someone? I don't know.

Think about this?

The weekend of July 7 & 8, or July 14 and 15?

I'm getting tired of DP. I have things I'm working on, but I'd like to meet y'all just to see you. It would be a treat for me to get out of the country, but better to meet people.

Please tell me there is some possibliity here. I think I'd prefer the weekend of July 14 and 15th and work around that. Is it hot then? Forgot.

Cheers,
The Hairball of Anxiety, The Dreamer
8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS again, if any US or Canuck citizens decide to come, and I know this is difficult, YOU MUST HAVE A VALID US PASSPORT or you cannot get on a plane. You must get the passport process going NOW.

Personally I'd get a passport anyway. I believe only 30% of Americans have them, but if you need to flee the country ... sigh.

No one likes Americans, LOL.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

This is great news, I'm really chuffed and looking forward to it.

I'll try and help you with bookings if there is anything I can do which cannot be done by the net or what have you.

Things are very easy to plan these days anyhow.

Your itinerary...

1st to 16th July in London 
Two weekends to choose from
Meeting Saturday to Sunday ie including night over in London.

The only prob is that it would be expensive to stay over night in London.

But if it was too far out it wouldn't be as special for you. There must be some way of arranging it.

By the way, if you want to relax we should go down the Thames on a boat-tour to Kew Gardens. It's really beautiful there. Very chilled.

That's a bit of a golden oldies thing to do, but it would it's relaxing, involves sightseeing without all the walking and you can talk.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

No one likes Americans? **** 'em!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I like da yankees :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't honestly see many Brits wanting to stay over in London on a Saturday, unless people happen to have relatives or a place to stop there. I may be wrong...I hope so.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

bah! i wish i could go, but i'm to young...

by the way, you better not leave for too long, darrens gonna beat you in post count, MUAHAHHAAHAH!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn, maybe I'm crazy. I just want to get away. Perhaps a outside of London? Where do you all meet. I just figured London for me as I haven't a clue how to get around that much. I don't want to rent a car. Want to use the tube and one can take that from Heathrow to anywhere.

ACH maybe I've had a moment of insanity.

Let me think about it.

L,
Moi


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

?real?ity? May I ask how old you are please?

Oh I?d never beat Dreamer's post cost; she writes so many words within each message... mine tend to only have bout three to six words


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

> I've had a moment of insanity.


I disagree... like you've said: Live is too short.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Well! I know I've felt insane before! I forget everything sometimes, what it means to be human, what anything means. what's even worse is sometimes i think this is the true state of mind. not only that, but i also start thinking that everyone is the same way i am. that this is what it actually is to be human. if that were true though, i wish my parents would of prepared me, maybe also not of put this theres a god idea in my head too.

edit: Oh by the way darren I'm 16


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Sandy, 
I wouldn't say insanity, just slightly impractical. It really depends on where people live and how far they are willing to travel, whether they'd like to accompany you in visiting places.

I know I would be interested in going up North if you were to arrive at Manchester, for instance Liverpool, Newcastle, Edinburgh, or if you want something _really_ relaxing the Lake District. I wouldn't mind your staying at mine in Sheffield to save money but it's hardly 5* accomadation. Still, the Steel City has character. It has lot of a trees, stone terraces, and plenty of nice villages to go for walks/have lunch. The only problem is that I don't drive...grr. So it would mean buses and trains unless you did hire a car.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You could arrive at Manchester and do The North for a week, then the South for a week and return via a London airport.

Just my thoughts.

I guess we have very different ideas of what makes a holiday 

I admit I am quite lazy in some ways. I went to Edinburgh, Liverpool and Dublin with my ex and his collegues, all foreign, and when it came to the "tourist determination factor" they really put me to shame.

Though I must say I just love gallery hopping. And historical attractions, like the Tower of London are really cool.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

See in 1999, it was a short cool visit. I did come out. Had one US person who flew separately, and we came just for about 4 days. I stayed with a woman from the Board here, Hannah, actually, several of us stayed with Hannah and her roommates in Harlow. Is that the name of a film? LOL.

I can't afford a major vacation. I guess I'd just like to do a short hop like I did last time. I was looking at cheaptickets, etc. And I'm not afraid of the subway. On the other hand what a wonderful thing to get OUT of the city. Let me think about it. I have a book on Great Britain, one of those wonderful travel books. I should find, yes a more out of the big city place with a calm atmosphere. I don't NEED to see London. I just thought it's the most logical place.

And I love the trains.

If a group could get together that would be great.

I'm just trying so hard to have things to look forward to.

So keep those two weekends in mind. Or did you guys have something planned? It was for April wasn't it? That's no good.

This literally happened in 1999. Flew across the pond and met some great people. Just 4 days. Maybe we were all younger then.

NO, not a lotta' dolla' 8)

I'm just so envious that you all really DO live pretty close together considering.

Sigh. Well I have time to mull it over.

Love,
Dreamer


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I'm here if I can help you with anything.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I wish I could go.  Unfortunately, I don't have that kind of money and my son is a bit too young to travel that far.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm in the NYC area would be interested in joining. I haven't been to England in 4 years (and no, they don't use Euros there). Don't know if I can swing it financially but I like the idea.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

They take euros in Marks and Spencers....and Superdrug


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Miss_Starling said:


> They take euros in Marks and Spencers....and Superdrug


LOL. That's right, the UK is holding out, eh? So I can by toothpaste and such?

*mybrainhurts* you never know. Once the momentum on something like this gets going it's great. Again, I'm not talking about a cruise and sightseeing, LOL. I'm talking of hanging out, seeing a few cool things, and meeting some nice folks. I had the nicest time just walking around Cambridge. Saw a lovely old church. Had tea and scones -- now for me, REAL TEA and REAL SCONES, that is worth the trip! And real pubs with bangers and mash, LOLOLOL.

We'll see what happenes. I just think I had some sort of manic epsiode for a bit there, LOL. Oh well.

I appreciate the warm welcomes. Thanks R.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG, if you want British comfort food (as described above), come to Yorkshire!!!!!!!!

...I'm sure I can find a good country pub.

You know, sometimes I make myself cream tea (minus the cream) just for fun......

My housemate thinks I'm a loony.

Cream tea= cup of tea plus scone/cream/jam.

Gorgeaous.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer - I've replied to your email.

A word of warning - it's grim up North. Truely it is. The sun never shines (children scream and point at the 'big yellow thing in the sky' if it does), it's always raining, the people are always complaining about us rich bastar*s in the 'sarf', they eat moss and greyhounds, and drink warm, flat ale.

Tee hee. Enough of the stereotypes.

Yes, I will definately love to see you. As I said, I will wrap myself in bubble-wrap to ensure that I don't suffer from any injuries before you arrive. As to your destination and accommodation, I can't really say. It's up to you. Unless someone here (and I would offer, but I doubt it it would be feasible) can offer you some accommodation, you can book into some really quite cheap B&B's, especially up north, as they trade in pigs and salt instead of money. And, to be fair, the north is prettier. And quieter.

If you are definately going to come, then I will work with Miss Starling to try and sort you something out. If you want my phone number, then just PM or email me.

Martin.x


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll meet you PM me....I'm in Malta right now. It's really relaxing. Peace


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, bring a couple of pigs with you.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> A word of warning - it's grim up North. Truely it is. The sun never shines (children scream and point at the 'big yellow thing in the sky' if it does), it's always raining, the people are always complaining about us rich bastar*s in the 'sarf', they eat moss and greyhounds, and drink warm, flat ale.


I love it! LOL! Big yellow thing in the sky.......haha.....Martin, you have a true gift in both sarcasm and satire. They eat moss, greyhounds, and trade in pigs and salt....Its too much for me....

Peace
Homeskooled :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

There is a greyhound track right down the road from me at Hillsborough.

Huh, this is all making me tempted to buy another moped so I can go out in the country and enjoy all these "Northern delights" again.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Dreamer,

I'm around the south about that time, if there's a meet-up in London I'll definitely pop along.

Is there still something going on in Derby?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Im gonna come to London too, if the meeting is still up?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I've assessed all financial and mental implications of coming to England this summer, and I think I did have another seizure of some sort. LOL. Just can't do it. I may actually get a dog! Thinking about it. Yeah, no money, and I can be impulsive with plans. Forgive.

Damn. I do plan to go to Toronto in the Spring. But that is a drive. I almost talked my husband (in California) to do this Brit jaunt as a trip (haven't seen him in over a year!) He's in trouble, errrrr, that man, as *he has no passport. How is this possible!? He hasn't been out of the country in years, save Canada and Mexico.*

He applied for one and it will take at least 10 weeks once his birth certificate comes .... tick, tick, tick, tick.

I'm even concerned about Toronto. Coming into Detroit from Windsor, I got the evil eye last summer and I had my passport right there. Was held for quite a while. Interesting though since 9/11, they cracked down so much at the Canadian border they've netted a gazillion dollars in drugs and drug money, and other scary stuff I don't want to know about. :shock:

Tought for the Detroit/Windsor communters! Transport trucks too. What's scary is they do checks all the time re: smuggling onto planes. The staff easily gets stuff past checkpoints regularly. I've always flown with my fingers crossed.

*I hope you locals have a meeting. I am trying to plan for 2008? Please get together folks. It's great. And don't worry what anyone thinks.*

As someone once said to me, repeatedly, "I yam what I yam."
No apologies.

L,
D


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

e-maikl me when your coming. I only live like 40 miles away so i can come pronto


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Damnation Dreamer. I've been shuffling around wrapped in bubble-wrap for the last two weeks. You could have said!!!

8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Such a shame. I'd like to go to the US on holiday. It's not too expensive but it does cost money... something I wouldn't be able to consider till my next student installment came in. But I think i could probably afford it. Would be fun.


----------

